# White paintable caulk with sheen that doesn’t yellow



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

I always use Tower Tech 2 (Pro Stretch) but I have noticed that the exposed (unpainted) caulk will yellow badly over time (at least on exteriors). 

I was painting a bathroom yesterday where Bath Fitters has recently installed one of their tub/showers. When I was cutting where it meets the wall...you guessed it...the paint just kinda slid off. I mean like two inches away from the tub in some areas where it got smeared up the wall. So I’m gonna have to go over it with denatured alcohol and a nice, paintable caulk with a good sheen. 

I was pissed. Why I counted on them being courteous enough to use a paintable caulk where it meets the walls is beyond me. I should expect most other trades to act like a-holes! On the other hand, at least the tooling was very nice!

Pro Stretch also comes in clear....I could just wipe a really thin layer of that over the silicone and it should look ok. I don’t think the clear yellows. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Maybe a nice backcharge will teach them to be more courteous in the future.


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

Yeah it’s not new construction or anything like that...I don’t know how I could do that...I’m sure they wouldn’t honor it. 

The customer wants them to deal with it even tho I insisted I would take care of it. Interested to find out what they say. 

I wasn’t clear in my post...I’m asking if anyone has a white caulk recommendation. 

I never use DAP...I wonder if their nicer caulks yellow. I’m really surprised that Pro Stretch does. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

*Sashco Exact Color*

I'm also a big fan of T-Tech caulks, but as a rule, most white caulks will yellow over time if left unpainted. At the very least, they'll attract dust & contaminants. A few exceptions are Phenoseal and Polyseamseal. 

A better solution for you if you plan to caulk and not go over the caulk with paint is to use a custom caulk that can be mixed with any paint color. Sashco makes Exactcolor which works pretty well.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

Have you thought about looking in local title and counter top supply stores for caulks? I’ve been using a product called Duo-Sil that I buy at a countertop supplier. When cured it’s much smoother and slicker compared to caulks you’ll find at paint stores. It’s also paintable.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> I'm also a big fan of T-Tech caulks, but as a rule, most white caulks will yellow over time if left unpainted. At the very least, they'll attract dust & contaminants. A few exceptions are Phenoseal and Polyseamseal.
> 
> A better solution for you if you plan to caulk and not go over the caulk with paint is to use a custom caulk that can be mixed with any paint color. Sashco makes Exactcolor which works pretty well.


I was under the impression that those create a colors are nothing more than clear caulk with a higher price tag. Do you know something I dont?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Woodco said:


> stelzerpaintinginc. said:
> 
> 
> > I'm also a big fan of T-Tech caulks, but as a rule, most white caulks will yellow over time if left unpainted. At the very least, they'll attract dust & contaminants. A few exceptions are Phenoseal and Polyseamseal.
> ...


You can use any clear caulk if you take out the back, mix 10ml paint, then use a caulk mixing tool. Only problem is the caulk mixing tool from reddevil only fits there tubes nicely. It's slightly smaller in diameter than other tubes so it gets messy and you have to clean the tool extremely well immediately after using it.

The sashco product use easier to use, the cap unscrew then you mix in 30ml paint and shake vigorously for 60s. Then unscrew cap and squeeze a catalyst, shake for 60s and induction time 30min. It's cleaner and a lot less labor intensive and you get a good quality caulk. Has a 1 year shelf life after using. Big stretch will also survive a few freeze cycle.


----------



## Vinyl 54X (Mar 12, 2019)

Dap, tub-n-tile caulk bright white holds up pretty good, Comes in a toothpaste like tube. Pretty sure it's paintable.


----------

